# Hi there und Frage zu Freiburg



## tha_joe (22. April 2008)

Hi there.
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und stelle mich mal der Gemeinde hier vor. Hab auch noch ein paar Fragen. ;-)
Ich bin 25 Jahre alt, komme gebürtig aus der Region Stuttgart.Von Anfang an, also wo ich schon einigermaßen fahren konnte, hab ich mich an Wheelies, Hops etc. probiert, schon als ganz kleiner ********r. Fahren hat mich nie so angemacht, war immer mehr am balancieren und hüpfen. "Gelernt" hab ich alles auf einem umgebauten BMX mit Maguras und so, war so vor 15 Jahren. Dann kam irgendwann ein superschweres Votec Fully, alles andere als Trialbike, aber ich hab mit dem Ding ne Menge gelernt...danach hab ich das Rad etwas aus den Augen verloren, war mehr am Klettern und Gleitschirmfliegen. Jetzt verschlägt es mich beruflich nach Freiburg im Breisgau. Und ich suche wieder nen Sport, den ich ohne große Planung machen kann. Einfach mal so abends raus an die Spots und noch ne Stunde Spaß haben...
Ich hab hier im Forum zwar von Freiburgern gelesen, aber das waren alles recht alte Beiträge. Wie sieht es aus, gibt´s in Freiburg aktuell ne aktive Szene? Allein macht keinen Spaß!
Und falls jemand ein 26er Trialbike verkauft, freue mich über Angebote! Muss aber was solides sein, bin 1,90 groß und wiege 85kg.
Freue mich über Rückmeldung, Gruß Joe


----------



## Strahd (22. April 2008)

Mit den Freiburger Trialern kenn ich mich net so aus.

Aber Du kannst es mal über folgende Vereine versuchen :

*MSC Hornberg*

http://www.msc-hornberg.de/Fahrrad_neu/fahrrad_neu.html
*
MSC Münstertal*

http://www.trial-isch-geil.de/

Die sind so mehr oder weniger in der Nähe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (23. April 2008)

Na klar gibt es in Freiburg Trialer, wir sind alle sehr bei der Sache und fahren richtig viel. Wie alt bist du denn wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## tha_joe (23. April 2008)

Ich bin mittlerweile 25 Jahre alt/jung...wie auch immer man das sehen will! ;-) Das find ich ja schonmal interessant, dass es da eine Szene gibt! Klasse...
Das hat mich in meiner Heimat nämlich immer ein bisschen gewurmt, dass ich immer allein war. Ohne dass man gemeinsam was probieren kann ist es nur die halbe Freude wenn man was schafft! Gruß joe


----------



## sebi-online88 (23. April 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile 25 Jahre alt/jung...wie auch immer man das sehen will! ;-) Das find ich ja schonmal interessant, dass es da eine Szene gibt! Klasse...
> Das hat mich in meiner Heimat nämlich immer ein bisschen gewurmt, dass ich immer allein war. Ohne dass man gemeinsam was probieren kann ist es nur die halbe Freude wenn man was schafft! Gruß joe




Ne also aktuell fahren 8 Leute in Freiburg und vom Alter passt du perfekt dazu. Ja wohnst du schon in Freiburg oder bist du noch in deiner alten Heimat?


----------



## *Sickboy* (23. April 2008)

Moin Joe!

Kann mich Sebi nur anschliessen ... Vom Alter her passt es auf jeden Fall schonma. Ich bin 27 und wohne nicht weit von FR entfernt. Wenn ich wieder fit bin un das Wetter stimmt können wir gern ne Runde drehen.

Gruß, Raffy


----------



## tha_joe (23. April 2008)

Wow, geile Sache! Das klingt super.... Ich bin im Moment in den letzten Zügen von meinem Studium. Ich hab an der Berufsakademie in Stuttgart studiert. Ich hab jetzt schon ne Wohnung in Freiburg Mitte, ziehe dann in drei Wochen um... Und ab dann bin ich vorerst für immer in Freiburg. Sicher mal für zwei Jahre. Bisher war ich eben wegen dem dualen Studium immer wieder für drei Monate in FR. Gruß Johannes


----------



## Fliegenfischer (5. Mai 2008)

hiho ich wohne au on der näher von freiburg und fange au grade an  

wär ja mal ne nette sache sich zum üben zu treffen. 
arbeitskollege von mir und seine freunde (zb. oben der raffy) fahn imm a zusammen können  uns ja vllt mal anhängen 

grüßli alex


----------



## tha_joe (5. Mai 2008)

Das klingt nach nem Plan. ;-) Wir bleiben auch einfach in Kontakt! Gruß Joe


----------



## sebi-online88 (5. Mai 2008)

Hi Alex,

wir können gerne als mal alle zusammen fahren. Jetzt im Sommer ist es ja auch wieder sehr lange hell draußen dann passt das schon. Wenn der Joe erst mal hier wohnt ist es sicher als auch dabei.

Gruß
Sebi


----------



## Kinimod (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 

Geht an Pfingsten irgendwas in Freiburg?
Bin über Pfingsten auch im Lande und vielleicht auch ein bissel Zeit zum fahren. 
Hat jemand nen Vorschlag ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenfischer (6. Mai 2008)

jo wär nice bin aber pronoob  gaaaanz am anfang!

mein arbeitskollege hat mich mit dem sport angesteckt xD


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. Mai 2008)

@ Dom

Lass was hören wenn du im Land bist.

@Fliege

Das passt schon, jeder hat mal angefangen und kein Meister ist vom Himmel gefallen!!!


----------



## Fliegenfischer (6. Mai 2008)

jo thx


----------



## trialbock (7. Mai 2008)

@ alex
nur trial im Hirn der junge  .........und css




gruss


----------



## Fliegenfischer (8. Mai 2008)

wayne?  

ich will halt trialen lernen xD


----------



## trialbock (8. Mai 2008)

Fliegenfischer schrieb:


> wayne?
> 
> ich will halt trailen lernen xD



nicht trailen .....  tr*ia*l


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliegenfischer (8. Mai 2008)

seht doch


----------



## trialbock (9. Mai 2008)

jaja is klar


----------



## tha_joe (17. Mai 2008)

So, bin endlich umgezogen!^^ Also bin jetzt hier in Freiburg, wenn mal jemand was macht, würd mich freuen wenn ihr Bescheid gebt! Gruß Joe


----------



## Fliegenfischer (2. Juni 2008)

nächstes weekend 14 bzw 15 können wa ja mal fahn gehn


----------



## Fliegenfischer (18. Juni 2008)

lebst du noch?!


----------



## tha_joe (18. Juni 2008)

Haha, ja, bin noch am Leben, aber es läuft gerade alles etwas anders als ich mir das gedacht hab. Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Rad gefunden, also hab ich halt noch keine Möglichkeit, fahrenderweise mitzukommen.... das ist so ein bisschen ein Problem! ;-) Gruß Joe


----------



## Fliegenfischer (19. Juni 2008)

wir sind grad dabei uns n kleines pakour aufzubaun kannst dich ja mal melden


----------



## trialbock (19. Juni 2008)

tha_joe schrieb:


> Haha, ja, bin noch am Leben, aber es läuft gerade alles etwas anders als ich mir das gedacht hab. Ich hab bis jetzt noch kein Rad gefunden, also hab ich halt noch keine Möglichkeit, fahrenderweise mitzukommen.... das ist so ein bisschen ein Problem! ;-) Gruß Joe



Schau dich mal im forum hier um und stell eine SUche anzeige hier im suCHEN "tHREAD " ein !!!


----------



## tha_joe (10. September 2008)

Jungs, it´s done! Siehe Bike gallery. Der Jan vom trialshop musste heftigst helfen, sonst hätte ich das nie und nimmer geschafft, aber dank seinem Support steht es jetzt.  Und direkt über die Straße hab ich diesen Spot:





Keine 50 Meter Luftlinie...tiptop! Also, bin rdy, wenn was geht würde ich mich freuen wenn ich angetickert werde, muss mir jetzt dringend bei euch alles abschauen, so lernt man ja am schnellsten.
Gruß Johannes


----------



## trialbock (11. September 2008)

topper harley . hey und wo ist der spot ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tha_joe (11. September 2008)

St. Ursula Schule in Freiburg, ich glaub ich wohn in der Wiehre??? Beschwören könnt ich es aber nicht. Talstraße ist das.  Da gibt´s so nen Innenhof, viele Treppen, Bänke, Mauern etc... Ist am Abend immer hübsch ein bisschen beleuchtet, und bis jetzt scheint sich niemand daran zu stören. Mal abwarten wie lange noch... ;-)


----------



## tha_joe (14. September 2008)

Ist heute jemand in Freiburg unterwegs? Ich mag fahren gehen. Bin zeitlich und räumlich flexibel...


----------



## DomiTrialer (8. Januar 2010)

hallo zusammen,
ich bin zwar nicht aus FR, aber ich kenn ein paar leute von dort die trialen und BMX´en...

@joe:
hast du svz?
oder :::

http://www.youtube.com/user/Gorez33 

mit ihm fahr ich als manchmal, kannst ja mal kontakt mit ihm aufnehmen 
er wohnt auch ziehmlich in der nähe von FR.

lg DomiTrialer


----------



## tha_joe (8. Januar 2010)

Danke, lieb gemeint, aber ich bin mittlerweile doch ganz gut integriert in die Szene hier...in dem einen Jahr ist viel passiert!


----------



## DomiTrialer (8. Januar 2010)

dann ist ja gut


----------

